# 2007 Hyundai Veracruz



## misan (Jun 23, 2011)

where do I drain transmission fluid and change filter ?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not familiar with your particular vehicle, but most fit the scenario described in this recent thread:

DIY Transmission fluid and filter change


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sign up for an account with Hyundai here here and you should be able to find all you need.

www.hmaservice.com

FYI: just be sure to use genuine Hyundai/Kia ATF. Hyundai transmissions can be picky about their fluids.


----------

